# First Self Filmed Hunt with iPhone 7 Plus Review



## gator808 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new to self filming this year and I decided to give my iPhone 7 plus a chance since I didn't want to jump out there and buy a really nice camera. Here's my quick review. I filmed the entire footage in 1080/60fps. The reason I did not film in 4k was because the FPS. with 30 FPS the arrow shot may have been not as smooth and most people don't have 4k capability. The phone overall does a good job. It captures the footage with ease and looks pretty good. I have it mounted to a fluid head (Velbon PH-368, $50) which is then in turn mounted to my Viper Tree arm (clearance model $100). I bought the trip pod mount for my iPhone off of amazon($12). There are a few different ones. I bought the one that comes with a bluetooth remote that allows me to start and stop recording. The flaws of using the iPhone 7 plus were minor but noticeable to me. I shot this doe around 7:25am opening day. You will notice the video is a little grainy due to low light. Also when my bow comes in and out of frame you can see the focus and colors change in and out. I didn't think to cut out my second finger in my gloves so I wasn't able to zoom in when I shot the doe. Just for reference the doe I shot was at 25 yards. Which in my opinion was a lot better looking than my go pro. You can see where I was able to zoom in on deer I saw an hour later just to test the camera out. The doe's I zoomed in on out in the distance where roughly 35-40 yards away. I thought even then the phone did pretty fair. I edit my videos with Final Cut Pro and was able to adjust some of the colors and so forth to make the video look a little better. I think if you were hunting off of a field which received a ton of light your quality would be a lot better. 

Since it is usually asked, after 5 years going away from the mechanicals (I use to shoot slick tricks and muzzy's) I decided to give the rage extreme chisel tip another shot with my new PSE Evolve 31. Needless to say I was happy with the end result and of course shot placement is everything! Good luck to you guys out there and be safe!!!


----------



## DMCox (Sep 12, 2017)

Congrats on the doe, love the self filmed hunt. Great job!


----------



## gator808 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks, it is a lot of fun! Helps pass the time too.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice man!!! It turned out really good!!! Awesome job for your first self filmed hunt. Looking forward to more and hopefully i'll get one down on video soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 12, 2017)

good job man, flowed very well and not too grainy especially considering what you lose uploading it


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 12, 2017)

Great video!  We need to get you a new profile picture though


----------



## gator808 (Sep 12, 2017)

Tmpr111 said:


> Great video!  We need to get you a new profile picture though



Lol, hopefully I'll have something better to put up by the end of the season!


----------



## burkecountydeer (Sep 12, 2017)

Your the man !!!!! Good job . awesome shot .


----------



## chris41081 (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought that was pretty darn good for just using your phone. I have really been wanting to film hunts just for memories. Don't want to drop a ton of money so your story gives me ideas. Great job!
And thanks for sharing


----------



## gator808 (Sep 12, 2017)

chris41081 said:


> I thought that was pretty darn good for just using your phone. I have really been wanting to film hunts just for memories. Don't want to drop a ton of money so your story gives me ideas. Great job!
> And thanks for sharing



It really isn't too bad on the pocket book, especially if you already have the phone. One thing to point out which is really nice is the fact that the camera screen is so big you can tell whether or not you have your target in the shot or not. Where as a DSLR or Camcorder usually have small viewing screens making it more difficult.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice job on filming. To zoom though, you only need your thumb and not two fingers to pinch. Just touch the 1x on the right side next to the start button and you can slide it up or down and this will zoom in or out for you. It's easy to stop anywhere along the process exactly where you need to stop. 

Also if you just tap the 1x with your finger tip, it will change to 2x automatically and you can still slide to zoom. 

Good luck on your next one!


----------



## gator808 (Sep 12, 2017)

pasinthrough said:


> Nice job on filming. To zoom though, you only need your thumb and not two fingers to pinch. Just touch the 1x on the right side next to the start button and you can slide it up or down and this will zoom in or out for you. It's easy to stop anywhere along the process exactly where you need to stop.
> 
> Also if you just tap the 1x with your finger tip, it will change to 2x automatically and you can still slide to zoom.
> 
> Good luck on your next one!



Shut the front door!!!! I'm so glad you told me that. All these years and it amazes me how I still don't know these little tricks! Thanks bud seriously!!! I'll just have to cut my thumb piece out of my gloves and that will work great!!!


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 12, 2017)

Love these kind of videos! Great job! 

Nice profile pic too!!


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 12, 2017)

awesome job !


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 12, 2017)

Great vid. Great hunt. 
Personally, I'd rather not have the music. 
How's the sound come through on the phone?


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 12, 2017)

gator808 said:


> Shut the front door!!!! I'm so glad you told me that. All these years and it amazes me how I still don't know these little tricks! Thanks bud seriously!!! I'll just have to cut my thumb piece out of my gloves and that will work great!!!



It's only like that now on the iPhone 7.. I think the addition of the dual cam led them to add that... Still gotta do the ole pinch to zoom on my 6s Plus... But I plan on at the end of the year getting a Sony Hx80 and using that and will make due in the meantime.. It is just a point and shoot camera but has 30x zoom and shoots amazing video.. Open box at best buy for around $285.


----------



## antharper (Sep 12, 2017)

Great video, congrats on the nice doe and great shot , it's amazing how far phones have come !


----------



## gator808 (Sep 13, 2017)

ddd-shooter said:


> Great vid. Great hunt.
> Personally, I'd rather not have the music.
> How's the sound come through on the phone?



The sound came through great on the iPhone. I just have always put music to my videos.


----------



## QUAD500 (Sep 13, 2017)

I had a feeling that was a Rage with that slice job.


----------

